# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  BVI Jan 2010 part 1

## JoshA

This time we stayed at the wonderful Biras Creek resort for the first week. It has a privileged location at the north isthmus of Virgin Gorda with 3 bays fronting the sea: North Sound where the main dock can be found, Bercher's Bay on the Atlantic where the cottages are sited, and Deep Bay where the sandy beach is located. They are all visible in this photo taken from one of several scenic trails you can hike:
 

Near the top of this hike, you get a great view of North Sound:


We took advantage of several snorkeling trips. On one at George Dog we saw this spiny lobster:
 

The next day, we took a trip with Dive BVI to Anegada where they keep a few of his cousins just off Loblolly Bay 
 
in case you might want to eat them at the Big Bamboo. We did.
 

We also spent a good bit of time just limin' on the gorgeous sand and sea
 
and enjoying the endless vistas.

----------


## MIke R

beautiful Josh...I keep promising Wendi I am going to show her the BVI's.....I really need to do that...I miss them....my one day in Tortola this coming April ( which will undoubtedly be spent at Quitos ) is just not going to do it for me


thanks for sharing

----------


## MIke R

did you get over to Jost????

----------


## JoshA

Quito has leased out management of his Gazebo but he still owns it. Avoids the management headaches.  He plays solo on Thursdays (and Wednesdays I think) and plays with The Edge (his band) on Fridays and Saturdays. I have some pix for a future post.

----------


## JoshA

> did you get over to Jost????



Yes. I need to get a post organized on that as well.

----------


## MIke R

cool....I  heard that about Quitos.....my day will only be a cab ride over for lunch..suck down a few Caribs and than back to the "boat"

----------


## JoshA

I checked the Quito info and it seems he plays solo Tuesday and Thursday (which I prefer) and with his band on Fridays. It's always a party but especially Fridays. Might get real loud if you're anchored in the bay overnight. Nearby Myetts also has music and pretty good food. I wouldn't eat at Quito's but drinks are fine. Also in CGB is the Elm for great, authentic West Indies food.

----------


## MIke R

Josh.....my "boat" that week is going to be a 2000 passenger boat.....I am taking my Mom for her birthday..so there will be no anchoring in CGB for me...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Ohhh. Well, you and a few thousand of your fellow cruisers are likely to descend on CGB. You're not gonna like it ;-( 
Seriously, I would avoid that place on cruise ship days unless you can stay behind after the ship sails. LOL.

----------


## JoshA

Anyway, on to part 2:


Another snorkel trip was on Eustatia reef which you can see on the top of the first photo of the first post. We saw this ray
 
as well as a reef shark and this cannon.


Here's a view of the beach from another hike:
 
We loved sailing the small boats you see on the always empty beach out of Deep Bay and around toward the reef and to where it ends at Oil Nut Bay. We also took out Whalers from the small dock at the Fat Virgin Cafe to explore North Sound and its many islands and beaches.

We often ran into an iguana on property:
 

The food at Biras was excellent and the view from the restaurant equally spectacular:
 

Of course, no trip to VG would be complete without a stop at The Baths
 for climbing through the boulders and some snorkeling.

----------


## MIke R

excellent!!

no worries Josh...years of  doing this dreaded thing with my Mom has taught me how to get in a cab and convince the driver to take us where everyone is NOT.....LOL

it will be fine...well..it will be as good as it can be under the circumstances...LOL

great pictures...love the cannon shot

----------


## JoshA

> great pictures...love the canon shot



Yup, a Canon SD550 in an underwater case.   :Big Grin:

----------


## JoshA

> no worries Josh...years of  doing this dreaded thing with my Mom has taught me how to get in a cab and convince the driver to take us where everyone is NOT.....LOL



Try the Tamarind restaurant toward the East End and nearby Lambert Beach or Josiah's Bay.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> great pictures...love the canon shot
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, a Canon SD550 in an underwater case.




yeah that too.....LOL


wise guy

----------


## JoshA

Finally on to part 3:

After we left Biras we spent a few days on Tortola at the newly renovated Frenchman's Cay resort near Soper's Hole. The first night we ate at Myett's in Cane Garden Bay and walked over to hear Quito play solo.
 

The next morning, we took the ferry to Jost van Dyke along with the cargo (mostly booze) to supply the island and this guy, the Chief Minister of the BVIs. No Air Force One for him :grin:
 

Is there anything better than relaxing at White Bay? 
 

Well, maybe relaxing at White Bay with a few painkillers from the place that invented the drink.
 

Back at Frenchmans, I loved seeing the sun rise over Peter Island and the Drake Channel
 
and watching it illuminate the nearby hillside on Tortola.


I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

----------


## Theresa

[quote=JoshA]
Is there anything better than relaxing at White Bay? 
 

Well, maybe relaxing at White Bay with a few painkillers from the place that invented the drink.
 

No, Josh, there is nothing better!

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos.

----------


## Peter NJ

Josh great pics!!!! Love it!!! Frenchmans Cay is a beautiful spot..We had Dinner there once and loved the property so much we went back the next day and spent the whole day lounging by the pool and the little beach..Was CGB packed w/cruisers during the day?? Its a shame the big ships stop at Tortola these days..Biras Creek looks awesome..Did you go to Marina Cay for any drinks?? Did you stop by Ivans and check out how the Camp Ground looks these days?? Really enjoyed your report.

----------


## JoshA

Theresa: I can tell you've been there. You're right - nothing better. Why do the painkillers taste so good there? Anytime I make anything with Pusser's, I pour it down the drain. Must be the fresh nutmeg Mic grates in or maybe the White Bay derangement zone.

Peter: I didn't get to Marina Cay but I did walk over the rocks to Ivan's Stress Free Bar. I guess the campground is still there but I didn't go in. I know better than to go to CGB during a cruise ship day. I went at night.

----------


## MIke R

I have never been able to reproduce a painkiller...and I have plenty of beautiful fresh Grenada nutmeg on hand

----------


## Theresa

There's definitely something magical about the area and about the painkillers in particular.  

My day on JVD was wonderful, and one of my favorite memories.  I can't wait to return.

----------


## LindaP

Josh,
      Great photos and report. We stayed at Biras about 7 yrs ago....isn't it fun biking down to the beach? Did you get to the Sandbar, and sit in the adirondack chairs for a drink? Also, Saba Rock.....we took our little dingy over to it, crazy!
      We also stayed at Peter Island, about 2 yrs. ago....loved it there. We met some great people staying at both places, I guess thats part of the fun at an "all-inclusive island".
   The BVI is definately a beautiful place to explore. Glad you had a great time.

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Linda. Sounds like you stayed at the same "private islands" we did and I definitely agree about the great people we met. There were people from the US, of course, but also from UK and, surprisingly, several regulars from France who prefer it to SB.

----------


## Peter NJ

Josh how was the Resto at Frenchmans?? Is it still round,opened sided place?? Or did they change it during renovations?? Do you have any pics other than you posted of Frenchmans Cay??

----------


## JoshA

Peter: I have a few photos of Frenchmans. This is a small place with only a few rental units above tennis courts, the restaurant, a pool, and a small beach. The units are up a hill from the beach:

 

They are very nicely outfitted.
 

The pool
 
is next to the beach.
 

BTW, I should mention a real disappointment is that the Watermark restaurant at the resort, which received awesome reviews on trip advisor, is no more. They couldn't get enough business to make a profit. They are filling in with less ambitious catered dinners on some nights and simple breakfasts. Still, the owner and staff are wonderful and helpful and we very much enjoyed staying there.

----------


## Peter NJ

Thanks Josh,great pics...Too bad about the Resto being closed...When we were there before the renovations,the food was great...Every Thursday they had a Buffet w/West Indian fare...That property is a gem,no doubt...Almost like your own Private Island how it jets out to a point,surrounded by water...Thanks for bringing back great memories!

----------

